# Remove old window and install an air conditioner



## ajc16 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi everyone new to the forum. I have an old window that has 2 panes one removable on the outside and non removable or opening on the inside. We have two small children and would like to cool the first floor down for them and want to install an ac. How would I remove the window and what kind of ac do I need a wall ac or window ac. We plan on leaving the ac in the wall. I will post a picture on the next post.
The width and height of the window are 
29 and 5/8
19 and 1/2

Even if someone can tell me what kind of window it is I can do some more research from there.

Thanks


----------



## ajc16 (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That's a fixed picture window. You're going to deglaze that window, frame it in, and set the unit. 

If you want to preserve it, you might as well remove that glass, replace with lexan, put In a 4" duct, and hook up a room conditioner that vents that way.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need a thru wall unit not just a window unit.
It will come with an enclosure to slide the A/C into.
How hard this will be to do will depend a great deal on what's on the outside for siding.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

I would consider taking the stop boards off & removing the (inner) window sash altogether . Also completely remove storm window . Then replace inner sash w/sandable 3/4 plywood . Secure w/original stops . Cut precise hole to fit A/C unit . Paint . Install unit .
_THEN _, if A/C unit fails in 10 yrs & you buy a replacement that is , say , 1'' wider & 3/4 shorter , the _worst_ you'd have to do is cut a new piece of plywood .


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

There's just too many ways to do this. The best way to go about this is to find something to your liking. There's window units, wall units, through the wall units, mini splits, and maybe even others.

Did you know, you could keep the window and install a unit underneath it.? 
Some units are all in one, others are separate from the compressor.

These are under the window units, wall units, window, and mini splits. to give you an idea.
http://suitcaseready.com/trip-planning/selecting-hotels/hotel-air-conditioning/










These mini's can be placed almost anywhere and can have about 4 units on one compressor.


















Search the net and find something you wish to have and let us know.


----------



## ajc16 (Jul 29, 2015)

I am looking to go as cheap as possible. I am looking at an lg 15000 btu window unit from home depot. I also have a 115 plug right below the window because I do not want to get in to wiring a 230 line for the mini split. Do not care about losing the window. I am thinking that I have to use a heavy duty universal support as well. I plan on covering the ac in the winter.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

I would go with a through the wall unit. I have installed two over the years. They are window air conditioners we slide out chassis. Installing through the wall will be a lot simpler than modifying that window. However, I would not buy a bargain basement AC for through the wall. You want a better quality one that can be repaired down the road. 

One more question . How big a room is this? I live in Connecticut and on a 96 degree like today, my 12000 BTU through the wall keeps my entire 900 sq ft first floor nice and cool (and its multiple rooms). If you buy one too big, it will not run long enough to dehumidify and you will feel cool and damp.


----------



## ajc16 (Jul 29, 2015)

2 rooms living room and kitchen southern exposure all day very little shade. That window is on the west wall. It about 800 sq feet


----------



## ajc16 (Jul 29, 2015)

I just measured the two rooms and it's around 550 square feet. I had a 12000 btu portable ac that did nothing to cool down our first floor


----------



## carneywatson001 (Apr 29, 2015)

There's just too many ways to do this. The best way to go about this is to find something to your liking. Consider taking the stop boards off & removing the (inner) window sash altogether .


----------



## ajc16 (Jul 29, 2015)

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/finishcarp/misc/ac_thru_wall/trim_around_wall_opening.htm

I am basically going to do this. Take out the inner fixed window build a frame for the ac and put it in. I will either cover it up in the winter like is done one the website or can I make a window that is tight enough in the winter


----------



## ajc16 (Jul 29, 2015)

I've done some work I have removed the trim and the only thing left is the window in the jamb. As you can see in some of the pictures there are cracks and before I took the picture light came through. It was too late to go outside take the outer window off and try to tap it out. From there I will buy the ac and build the frame around the demensions of the ac then install it.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

This installation makes a lot of sense...




















If your interested here it is.

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/finishcarp/misc/ac_thru_wall/trim_around_wall_opening.htm


----------



## ajc16 (Jul 29, 2015)

So I was able to remove the window pretty easily from the jamb . Now I just have to get the ac and figure out how I am going to frame it


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Since now it just represents an opening, did you check out the link above. It has complete instructions


----------



## ajc16 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ron I was one step ahead of you I posted the same link in post 12


----------



## ajc16 (Jul 29, 2015)

I started cutting some 2x4s today. I have to cut new sides tomorrow because I cut two pieces for the top of the frame but the ac case does not fit in it. I have to rip a 2x4 tomorrow and then it should fit


----------



## ajc16 (Jul 29, 2015)

This was today I have the top and bottom of the case very tight. I just have to make some cuts on the sides and it will be all set


----------



## ajc16 (Jul 29, 2015)

With some help from my brother and friend we put the ac in tonight. I have to put the outer trim back in and make some for the 2x4s that are still showing. The case is in really tight and pulled all my wrought on it and it didn't move.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Looks like it'll work ! Keep us posted !:thumbsup:


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm sorry, I honestly don't know how I missed that.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry I am late to this thread.

You may need to pull the unit out and bore a drip hole in the bottom so that water does not drip into the wall cavity. You can fit this with a drain hose if it is going to drip in a bad place.

I did not do that in 2005 and my plastic flashing protected the framing structure but the window trim and small section of drywall failed because of minute amounts of moisture creeping in.


----------



## ajc16 (Jul 29, 2015)

Can I just install the drain plug that came with the ac?


----------

